# The Cold Is Coming



## Johnskiismore (Sep 16, 2008)

Parts of Northern New England and New York will be getting some freezing temperatures later this week:

Frost and Cold


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 16, 2008)

Was 36 here last nite furnace came on briefly  tonite frost !!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 16, 2008)

hell yeah...I was in an uber good mood when it was only 69 degrees this afternoon..no air conditioning on tonight..and two days ago it was blasting..


----------



## dmc (Sep 17, 2008)

Must resist turning on heat... must resist....  

it's cold outside baby!


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm with dmc...I'll hold out as long as I can before turning on the heat


----------



## bvibert (Sep 17, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm with dmc...I'll hold out as long as I can before turning on the heat



Same here, though I tend to turn it on a bit sooner now that we have kids.  I'm sure it won't be long before I'm down in the basement re-lighting the furnace...


----------



## WJenness (Sep 17, 2008)

I assume this was what you linked to, but the link didn't work for me, so I'll post the text for anyone else that the link didn't work for:



			
				Accuweather said:
			
		

> A frost or freeze will affect much of northern and central New England, upstate New York and the northern tier of Pennsylvania Thursday night and early Friday morning. Chilly Canadian air will follow a cold front on Thursday. Clear skies and light winds will allow cold air to sink at night, so valleys will have more frost than ridge tops. Another factor will be longer nights; this allows plenty of time for cooling to below or near freezing.
> 
> Temperatures will plunge below 30 degrees over typically colder spots in northern New England and northern New York. This will allow the first widespread hard freeze to grasp the area. In upstate New York and northern Pennsylvania, temperatures will be near or above freezing, making it a more patchy frost. All across the area, temperatures will be typical of early to mid-November!



We're two months ahead of schedule! This means typical mid Feb. conditions in Mid Dec. WOO HOO! 

-w


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 17, 2008)

before we bought our house, we lived in an apartment that had it's own furnace.  we were on the top floor of the building so I wouldn't have to turn the heat on until mid-december because everyone below me was cranking theirs!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 17, 2008)

In my new place..heat is not included so I'll wait until November to turn it on..I can always wear a sweater or go under a blanket if I'm cold..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 17, 2008)

projected to be 29 degrees here  tonite -- turned furnace program down to 59, but will use gas fireplace for half hr then shut it down  before turning in------------ that;ll hold us till am . 

We'll be up early the Queen's surgery is scheduled for 8:20 am tomorrow


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 17, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> projected to be 29 degrees here  tonite -- turned furnace program down to 59, but will use gas fireplace for half hr then shut it down  before turning in------------ that;ll hold us till am .
> 
> We'll be up early the Queen's surgery is scheduled for 8:20 am tomorrow



I hope it goes smoothly and a speedy recovery for her. 29 degrees????????? Shwing!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Sep 17, 2008)

My landlords did fore up the wood furnace last night, and I'm sure they'll stoke again tonight!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 17, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I hope it goes smoothly and a speedy recovery for her. 29 degrees????????? Shwing!



Thanks Moe !!

 She's in fantastic shape both physically and mentally . Probably her biggest challenge will be eating my chili for 2 days .


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 17, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Thanks Moe !!
> 
> She's in fantastic shape both physically and mentally . Probably her biggest challenge will be eating my chili for 2 days .



Oh man, yer gonna put her back in the hospital, lol. Sadist.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey forgot to ask  DID you guys do that canoe trip to the Dacks  yet ??


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 17, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Hey forgot to ask  DID you guys do that canoe trip to the Dacks  yet ??



Nope. We 86'd the trip. His wife started chemo last week. The surgery was successful, but she's in treatment for 3 months followed by about a month of radiation. He's been outta work since Feb. and doing work on a 1099 basis, but that's slowing down due to the credit crunch hitting developers so he wants to hang on to his cash anyway. We're gonna revisit the trip next spring.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 17, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Nope. We 86'd the trip. His wife started chemo last week. The surgery was successful, but she's in treatment for 3 months followed by about a month of radiation. He's been outta work since Feb. and doing work on a 1099 basis, but that's slowing down due to the credit crunch hitting developers so he wants to hang on to his cash anyway. We're gonna revisit the trip next spring.



Damn sorry bout your buddy's wife -- thank god the surgery was successful. Chemo and rad are tuff combo but  can be very effective as yoou know . Poor guy has had a  few of life's curveballs ~~~~~~vibes and prayers are headed his way 

He 's lucky to have a good BUD like you Moe -- take care of yourself


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 17, 2008)

Moe is that Fred...the guy who skied with us at Camelback..best wishes for him and his wife..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 17, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Damn sorry bout your buddy's wife -- thank god the surgery was successful. Chemo and rad are tuff combo but  can be very effective as yoou know . Poor guy has had a  few of life's curveballs ~~~~~~vibes and prayers are headed his way
> 
> He 's lucky to have a good BUD like you Moe -- take care of yourself



Thanks, he's had a  bumpy 2008, but us PA types are hardy. I went through a similar situation in 2001 when it rained, it poured.  It didnt kill me, and it made me stronger (Nietsche) He's managed to turn a few lemons into lemonade and roll with the punches, so to speak. Matter of fact, he hasn't been happier since being laid off despite the setbacks and belt tightening. I got him to put some cash in precious metals a coupla weeks ago, so he's pretty stoked today. Just got off the phone with him a few minutes ago.  :smile:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 17, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Moe is that Fred...the guy who skied with us at Camelback..best wishes for him and his wife..



yep. and thanks for the thoughts.


----------



## Zand (Sep 17, 2008)

Forecast here is 32 tomorrow night. If it happens I think that might be the earliest freeze in the decade here. Supposed to stay quite cool too... low 60s for highs and low to mid 40s for lows right into next week.


----------



## Greg (Sep 17, 2008)

Forecast low of 38 for me tomorrow night. Frost is probably a stretch though. Usually the early frosts happen in the vallies and I live on a hill. But who knows? Maybe an early change to blue?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> Forecast low of 38 for me tomorrow night. Frost is probably a stretch though. Usually the early frosts happen in the vallies and I live on a hill. But who knows? Maybe an early change to blue?



It's to early for a change to Blue...but Sunday River opened last season in October so it's getting closer..:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## mondeo (Sep 17, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Was 36 here last nite furnace came on briefly  tonite frost !!!



Hmm, that is a little early, isn't it?

I swear, the seasons in the North Country change during Clarkson's breaks. Up until the Fall Break, it's nice and warm. After those four days, though, it's mid-30s and rainy until Thanksgiving break. Come back from Thanksgiving, teens to mid twenties. Spring semester starts out with highs in the single digits, Feb. break, then teens, spring break, then mid 30s. Late March through early May is the only period of the year where the weather actually changes gradually.

At least that's how I remember it. Been a couple years, though.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 17, 2008)

Doh, actually hoping it doesn't get too cold. We had our old oil furnaces hauled away and all the asbestos removed from the basement. The new gas furnaces haven't arrived yet. So we have no heat :-o


----------



## bvibert (Sep 18, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Doh, actually hoping it doesn't get too cold. We had our old oil furnaces hauled away and all the asbestos removed from the basement. The new gas furnaces haven't arrived yet. So we have no heat :-o



So, we have you to thank for this wonderful cold weather?  Thanks!

Hope you get your new furnaces before it gets too cold...


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 18, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Hope you get your new furnaces before it gets too cold...



Me too or I'm going to be buying space heaters for the tenants! :smash:


----------



## WJenness (Sep 18, 2008)

Word...






-w


----------



## Greg (Sep 18, 2008)

WJenness said:


> Word...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Everybody in the north country - we need some frosty mountain pics tomorrow please...


----------



## billski (Sep 18, 2008)

This thread title is very enlightening.  I also recently discovered it gets dark at night


----------



## Johnskiismore (Sep 18, 2008)

Tomorrow morning I will take some frosty pictures


----------



## dmc (Sep 18, 2008)

Damn.... I hate turning on the heat before halloween....


----------



## bvibert (Sep 18, 2008)

dmc said:


> Damn.... I hate turning on the heat before halloween....



It sucks and is good all at the same time.   IMHO


----------



## billski (Sep 18, 2008)

Johnskiismore said:


> Tomorrow morning I will take some frosty pictures



I wanna see some TRACKS in that frost!
(and I'm not talking footprints!)


----------



## from_the_NEK (Sep 19, 2008)

28 degrees at my house this morning. :smile: Fired up the wood stove last night to keep the chill out.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Sep 19, 2008)

billski said:


> I wanna see some TRACKS in that frost!
> (and I'm not talking footprints!)



Not a lot of frost on the ground, couldn't make tracks!


----------



## Greg (Oct 4, 2008)

35 here this morning and some frost. coldest morning yet.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 4, 2008)

No frost here, but my wife told me to get out here electric blanket.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 4, 2008)

dmc said:


> Damn.... I hate turning on the heat before halloween....



I'm holding off on the heat...but I seem to get some residual heat from the units around me..I'd rather wear a sweatshirt and spend my electric bill money on hookers and blow..:idea:


----------



## skiing is life (Oct 4, 2008)

good to see the website turning blue.

hey greg or to anyone who knows this. I know you turn the forums blue when first frost arrives...but when do you turn it back to green?:dunce:


----------



## WJenness (Oct 4, 2008)

Traditionally, Greg's first 70 degree day.

Last year it stayed blue until the end of lift serviced skiing.

-w


----------



## Greg (Oct 6, 2008)

48 degrees at 2:30 in the afternoon? This is awesome. Frost coming tonight again!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 6, 2008)

40 Degrees where I am at he sametime.  Can hear those guns already!


----------



## severine (Oct 6, 2008)

The thermostat in the kids' room says 66 degrees....and my hands feel like icicles.  I don't mind cold outside and snow, but I want to be comfy inside.  I think the furnace needs to come on tonight... So much for being stingy.  I'm wearing a windblock fleece right now and contemplating glove liners.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 6, 2008)

severine said:


> The thermostat in the kids' room says 66 degrees....and my hands feel like icicles.  I don't mind cold outside and snow, but I want to be comfy inside.  I think the furnace needs to come on tonight... So much for being stingy.  I'm wearing a windblock fleece right now and contemplating glove liners.



Put the same on the kids and we can leave the heat off until December!   The little one has already figured out how to cover himself up with blankets at night...


----------



## severine (Oct 6, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Put the same on the kids and we can leave the heat off until December!   The little one has already figured out how to cover himself up with blankets at night...


Yeah, except they like to strip all their clothes off and run around naked.  

I'm all for saving money... now I understand why my mom kept the heat off as much as possible.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 11, 2008)

I haven't had to use the heat..I get alot of residual heat from other apartments..and the storage room below..This morning it was in the 40s outside and 71 inside..now it's 75..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 11, 2008)

Sitting in front of the fireplace NOW


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 11, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Sitting in front of the fireplace NOW



Wow..I'm sitting in front of the computer..with heat coming off the dryer..


----------



## roark (Oct 11, 2008)

Today was nice, had the windows open enough to warm up a bit. Nice and cool at night... the heat stays off until the house hits 50...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 11, 2008)

roark said:


> Today was nice, had the windows open enough to warm up a bit. Nice and cool at night... the heat stays off until the house hits 50...



Wow..50..


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 11, 2008)

I already told my better half that the heat does not go on until November 1st and it also needs to be below 65 in the house.

These guys actually have a contest on who holds out the longest before turning the heat on.
http://www.southorangevillage.com/vc/comments.php?DiscussionID=27953&page=1#Item_0

They even have a set of rules



> If you turn on the central heating appliance for the purposes of heating the whole house -- you lose.
> 
> Allowed:
> Space heaters
> ...


----------



## billski (Oct 16, 2008)

The mosquitoes were still alive and biting at the soccer game last night.  None of our summer flowers have died yet.  Well, the leaves are changing, but they do that way south of here too.    Dammit, we need cold!


----------



## awf170 (Oct 16, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I already told my better half that the heat does not go on until November 1st and it also needs to be below 65 in the house.
> 
> These guys actually have a contest on who holds out the longest before turning the heat on.
> http://www.southorangevillage.com/vc/comments.php?DiscussionID=27953&page=1#Item_0
> ...



I never turned my heat on last winter.   I win.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 16, 2008)

awf170 said:


> I never turned my heat on last winter.   I win.



That's pretty impressive.  How did you manage through that?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 16, 2008)

awf170 said:


> I never turned my heat on last winter.   I win.



you're crazy..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 17, 2008)

Was in the High 20's here last nite  more of the same tonite


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 17, 2008)

Rockefeller Center skate rink opens today. Symbolic stoke that we are getting closer to opening day.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 17, 2008)

Summer weather is over..it's back to fall around here..


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 17, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Summer weather is over..it's back to fall around here..


55F when I went into work today.  Drove the whole way with the windows open.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 17, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> 55F when I went into work today.  Drove the whole way with the windows open.



freaking nice..better than the past few days with the AC blasting..


----------



## Greg (Oct 17, 2008)

> CTZ013-NYZ049-050-052-053-059-060-064-180300-
> /O.CON.KALY.FZ.W.0010.081018T0700Z-081018T1200Z/
> SOUTHERN LITCHFIELD-EASTERN SCHENECTADY-SOUTHERN SARATOGA-
> EASTERN ALBANY-WESTERN RENSSELAER-EASTERN GREENE-WESTERN COLUMBIA-
> ...



Sweet! It's coming!


----------



## Beetlenut (Oct 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> Everybody in the north country - we need some frosty mountain pics tomorrow please...


 
I'm hiking in the Rangely area of Maine tomorrow. I'll snap some pics of early morning frost!!


----------



## WJenness (Oct 17, 2008)

> CTZ013-NYZ049-050-052-053-059-060-064-180300-
> /O.CON.KALY.FZ.W.0010.081018T0700Z-081018T1200Z/
> SOUTHERN LITCHFIELD-EASTERN SCHENECTADY-SOUTHERN SARATOGA-
> EASTERN ALBANY-WESTERN RENSSELAER-EASTERN GREENE-WESTERN COLUMBIA-
> ...



Talk dirty to me.

-w


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 17, 2008)

Woo hoo for the big bad frost..


----------



## fixedgrip16 (Oct 17, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> I'm hiking in the Rangely area of Maine tomorrow. I'll snap some pics of early morning frost!!



You should check out Angel Falls if you get the chance. Biggest in the State at 90'.


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 17, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> I'm hiking in the Rangely area of Maine tomorrow. I'll snap some pics of early morning frost!!



I expect pics and a TR in the hiking forum!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 17, 2008)

We're supposed to have widespread frost Sunday morning..I know a local hill with about 40 vert that I might do a dawn patrol recon misson on with a mad steezy photo TR...ya heard..MSY Mad Steezy Yo


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 17, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> We're supposed to have widespread frost Sunday morning..I know a local hill with about 40 vert that I might do a dawn patrol recon misson on with a mad steezy photo TR...ya heard..MSY Mad Steezy Yo


Looking forward to it.  Hopefully I'll be hungover and miss it.


----------



## danny p (Oct 18, 2008)

a crisp 31 degrees at my house in the valley this morning, temps in the 20s predicted for tonight!


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 18, 2008)

39F & no frost


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Oct 18, 2008)

It was 25F this morning, had to scrape the car windshield. I'd post a pic but I don't want you guys to mess up your pants. :lol:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 18, 2008)

just checked our forcast -- tuesday nite  SNOW SHOWERS  -- i'll be Jonesing 4 sure


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 18, 2008)

Had a nice frost on the car this morning!


----------



## roark (Oct 18, 2008)

roark said:


> Today was nice, had the windows open enough to warm up a bit. Nice and cool at night... the heat stays off until the house hits 50...


Today was the day. The house was still 50 at noon, finally turned it on.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 18, 2008)

roark said:


> Today was the day. The house was still 50 at noon, finally turned it on.


The electric thermostats that we use as backup for our main system are set at 50 and they have not turned on yet. Damn cold in the house but not below 50 yet. We are holding out. Thank you sir, may I have another!?


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 18, 2008)

It's 58 in here right now.  I lit a fire to keep the family room warmer.  It's so nice in here right now, I might just sleep it out on the sofa


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 18, 2008)

Yeah well here its 28 degrees outside right now @10 pm heading for the low 20's -- 22 predicted 

my heat is on but set pretty low @ 63  now ran 2 cycles today


----------



## roark (Oct 18, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> The electric thermostats that we use as backup for our main system are set at 50 and they have not turned on yet. Damn cold in the house but not below 50 yet. We are holding out. Thank you sir, may I have another!?


^^ The benefits of only having 2 exterior walls... ^^


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 18, 2008)

roark said:


> ^^ The benefits of only having 2 exterior walls... ^^


Yup! And now we have a permanent neighbor on one side so I gotta think that may help slightly as well.


----------



## billski (Oct 19, 2008)

34 balmy degrees here in the flatlands; a good harbinger for sure.  
Wish I was up in Waistfield or NNY where I'd need to put a jacket on.  Washin' the car until the water freezes in the hose   I am really appreciating that our fiscal year ends this month.  I work like nuts now, but when snow season comes, I'm good to go.  Now if my lot was only big enough that I didn't have to bag leaves...


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 19, 2008)

25 as of our morning walk with the pooch that just ended at 8am. For sure, the low here in central NH was lower than that last night.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Oct 19, 2008)

Mighty frosty this morning I guess it's time to put away the sandals and find some socks.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 19, 2008)

37F here, no frost.  it's 57F inside.  chilly


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Oct 19, 2008)

27 degrees here in Sussex county NJ, car is covered with frost.  This will be my first car scraping of the season.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 19, 2008)

lucky bastard :grin:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 19, 2008)

Car crusted with frost this am 23 degrees-- put my Northface shell and gloves and a toque on to go out for a walk


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 19, 2008)

My place is down to 67 degrees..with the heat off..but I get residual heat from the storage room below and the hallway on the side which are heated by the complex..plus I think my neighbors on the side have their heat on because I can feel it through the walls..I have electric heat in my new place so all the residual heat around me could save me some money..I'll hold out till it gets into the 50s..indoors..or I'll just fleece it up..

In Allentown PA it went down to 35 degrees and Mount Pocono went down to 30 degrees....Tonight is supposed to be several degrees colder...serious stoke!!!  I slept too late to go frost skiing..


----------



## awf170 (Oct 19, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> That's pretty impressive.  How did you manage through that?




Free heat in my apartment building, so obviously people have to take advantage of it.  The people below us were straight out of Ethiopia so I'm pretty sure they never let the place get below 85 degrees.  Our place never even dropped below 60 at night.  I had my bedroom window open all but a few nights.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 19, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Free heat in my apartment building, so obviously people have to take advantage of it.  The people below us were straight out of Ethiopia so I'm pretty sure they never let the place get below 85 degrees.  Our place never even dropped below 60 at night.  I had my bedroom window open all but a few nights.


I had an apartment like that once.  It was so hot in there I had to keep the windows slightly open all winter.  The place was a shithole but it was all I could afford right after college.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 19, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I had an apartment like that once.  It was so hot in there I had to keep the windows slightly open all winter.  The place was a shithole but it was all I could afford right after college.



That's what my old place was like but if I kept the windows open..I could hear regaee and spanish music all night long..and domestic disturbances as well..doh!!!


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Oct 20, 2008)

23 degrees at 7:30 here.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 20, 2008)

1st frost this morning


----------



## billski (Oct 20, 2008)

ERJ-145CA said:


> 23 degrees at 7:30 here.


It's about time NJ got frozen out!


----------



## Greg (Oct 20, 2008)

Big inversion at my house this morning. Only got down to 33 degrees with some frost only on shaded roofs. Down in town most peoples' yards were white with heavy frost.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 20, 2008)

My apartment was down to 64 degrees this morning..but this warm sunny day will bring the temperature up in a hurry...so I still haven't needed heat..it was down to 28 degrees with heavy frost that last until 10AM in shaded areas..


----------



## billski (Oct 21, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> My apartment was down to 64 degrees this morning..but this warm sunny day will bring the temperature up in a hurry...so I still haven't needed heat..it was down to 28 degrees with heavy frost that last until 10AM in shaded areas..



Have you closed your windows yet?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 21, 2008)

billski said:


> Have you closed your windows yet?



I always keep my bedroom and living room windows open a bit for fresh air..unless it's like 4 degrees out..If I can keep getting residual heat from other apartments..I should be able to keep my electric bill below $30 a month which would be sa weet..the temperature in my place was 64 degrees when I left for work...I'm thinking I'll go heatless until it hits like 45..lol


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 21, 2008)

the SNOWFLAKE appeared on my dash this morning next to the temp...39 degrees


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 21, 2008)

When I got in a little while ago..I gave in and turned on the heat for 10 minutes bringing the temp up a little..then I shut it off..window cracked in my bedroom..any hot ski bunnies on here can message me if you want to keep me warm..


----------



## bvibert (Oct 22, 2008)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> the SNOWFLAKE appeared on my dash this morning next to the temp...39 degrees



I had that celebration a few weeks ago.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 24, 2008)

34F in NJ at 2:30 AM


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 24, 2008)

31F when I got home from work at 6:45 am!


----------



## Glenn (Oct 24, 2008)

27 rollining in to work this AM. We have a nice heavy frost as well. I ejoyed the brisk air while bringing the trash out this morning.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 24, 2008)

22 degrees here at 6 am


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 24, 2008)

First frost of the year in my area of LI....


----------



## The Sneak (Oct 24, 2008)

28 F in S Kingstown RI at 7 am. Heavy frost! I'm 1 mile from the ocean...


----------



## Greg (Oct 24, 2008)

ALLSKIING said:


> First frost of the year in my area of LI....



Earlier than normal?

We had 27 degrees this morning and a good heavy frost. We've had several frosts but this was the first dip below freezing at my house. Inversion gets us this time of year.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> Earlier than normal?
> 
> We had 27 degrees this morning and a good heavy frost. We've had several frosts but this was the first dip below freezing at my house. Inversion gets us this time of year.



Wow, I've had several mornings in the upper 20's already.  Today was the first time I saw such widespread frost though.


----------



## Greg (Oct 24, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Wow, I've had several mornings in the upper 20's already.  Today was the first time I saw such widespread frost though.



I'm at about the second highest point in town. The valleys have seen freezing temps before this morning, I'm sure.


----------



## billski (Oct 24, 2008)

i've had snowflakes on the (audi) dash all week!

the other good news is that the flowers in my yard finally died!  :beer:

28 degrees at 6am


----------



## WJenness (Oct 24, 2008)

billski said:


> i've had snowflakes on the (audi) dash all week!
> 
> the other good news is that the flowers in my yard finally died!  :beer:
> 
> 28 degrees at 6am



+1 (except I left my house at 7 and it was 28 degrees), ice scraper in full effect this morning (and seat warmer on 6!!!)

-w


----------



## Glenn (Oct 24, 2008)

billski said:


> i've had snowflakes on the (audi) dash all week!
> 
> the other good news is that the flowers in my yard finally died!  :beer:
> 
> 28 degrees at 6am



+2 My wife drives the A6 and has commented on the snowflake as of late.


----------



## billski (Oct 24, 2008)

Glenn said:


> +2 My wife drives the A6 and has commented on the snowflake as of late.



I don't want my wife to drive the Audi, because if she sees the snowflake, she's gonna ask me to put snow tires on, and get milk and bread


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> Earlier than normal?
> 
> We had 27 degrees this morning and a good heavy frost. We've had several frosts but this was the first dip below freezing at my house. Inversion gets us this time of year.


Much earlier....Hope it continues.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 24, 2008)

It was very frosty this morning..I didn't use the ice scraper though...I just spray lots of windshield washer fluid and cranked up the heat...it looks like lots of rain tomorrow and then by mid-late next week below normal temperatures..only 3-4 more weeks until the resorts start opening..


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 24, 2008)

yeah, it will come quicker than you think (but never soon enough)


----------



## bvibert (Oct 24, 2008)

WJenness said:


> +1 (except I left my house at 7 and it was 28 degrees), ice scraper in full effect this morning (and seat warmer on 6!!!)
> 
> -w



6?!?!?  Damn, the seat warmer in my VW only goes up to 5...


----------



## WJenness (Oct 24, 2008)

bvibert said:


> 6?!?!?  Damn, the seat warmer in my VW only goes up to 5...



I suppose it's just like the amp that goes to 11.







Thanks to Spinal Tap.

-w


----------



## Glenn (Oct 24, 2008)

billski said:


> I don't want my wife to drive the Audi, because if she sees the snowflake, she's gonna ask me to put snow tires on, and get milk and bread



LOL! My wife has the shorter commute. Plus, she's not likely to go out and lunch and pile 8 bags of lime and two rolls or R-19 in the back like I did today. The Jeep is a better hauler for burly stuff. 

I do wish the disply had a snowflake though. I love seeing that pop up in the Audi. "woohoo! Snowflake weather!"


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 24, 2008)

Coolness, or should I say coldness on the way early next week ,as well as possible snow Monday night!


----------

